# StatPack Questions



## Dominion (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm looking for someone who has some of the StatPacks to give me a quick looksie.  At my service we generally use our own jump bags, it used to be required but now we have issued bags.  However the issued bags are little more than duffel bags with all of your equipment just tossed in.  (Working on getting good bags, but I don't see it happening)  

I was thinking about using the StatPacks IV bag and Airway bag to organize all of my IV and airway supplies and was wondering if anyone could provide some high res pictures closeup of the bags innards and put them up against say a D cylinder for size comparison.  I use the Meret ALS bag and these modules should fit right into my bag.  I'm not a big fan of merets system for IV and airway.


----------



## redcrossemt (Apr 16, 2010)

Dominion said:


> I'm looking for someone who has some of the StatPacks to give me a quick looksie.  At my service we generally use our own jump bags, it used to be required but now we have issued bags.  However the issued bags are little more than duffel bags with all of your equipment just tossed in.  (Working on getting good bags, but I don't see it happening)
> 
> I was thinking about using the StatPacks IV bag and Airway bag to organize all of my IV and airway supplies and was wondering if anyone could provide some high res pictures closeup of the bags innards and put them up against say a D cylinder for size comparison.  I use the Meret ALS bag and these modules should fit right into my bag.  I'm not a big fan of merets system for IV and airway.



www.statpacks.com - there's good photos on there. Any questions, they will provide you with specs and photos.


----------

